# apple tv 2 jailbraké kodi valeur?



## djdandan (1 Novembre 2015)

Selon vous, combien vaut en dollars canadien un apple tv 2 jailbraké avec kodi installé, car j`en ai 3 et je pense a m`en départir d`au moins 1?


----------



## Gérard Ceccaldi (4 Novembre 2015)

En dollars canadiens, je ne sais pas mais en euros, je dirais entre rien du tout et pas grand chose.


----------



## Samtom (15 Décembre 2015)

Salut a tous 

ce que vous pouvez m'aider car je désir jailbreaké mon Apple TV 2 mais je suis en 6.2.1 et je n'arrive pas à faire un downgrade vus que les fichiers shsh n'ont jamais été enregistré!!

Et je n'ai pas de mac....

Merci d'avance


----------



## Zethirdone (23 Décembre 2015)

Si tu est de la province du Québec, va faire un tour sur Kijiji. Je suis de la région de Montréal et je vois des annonce demandant jusqu'à 180$ ou 200$ et j'en ai aussi vu à partir de 100$. Selon moi, je crois que tu es chanceux si tu réussi à en tirer 150$. Compare avec d'autres annonces dans ton coin, et fixe un prix et attend toi à recevoir plusieurs offres ridicules. Tu peux aussi aller sur Craiglist, mais ce site semble être plus populaire chez les anglophones.


----------

